# Must you vacuum seal dehydrated foods?



## stef (Sep 14, 2002)

That about says it....

If I dehydrate fruits and veggies do I also need to vacuum seal them? I.E. peas, carrots, onions, apples, bananas, pears, oranges, etc. 

I'd hate to have to buy both a dehydrator and a vacuum sealer.


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2012)

It's not required. Just keep them in a tightly lidded canning jar once they are fully dry.

But they'll keep longer, better if they are vacuum sealed.


----------



## stef (Sep 14, 2002)

For my purposes six to twelve months would be great. Would the items last at least that long? ( i have a dark area with a cool, fairly steady temperature range)


----------



## Country Lady (Oct 2, 2003)

I include oxygen absorbers with dehydrated foods in canning jars.


----------



## arrocks (Oct 26, 2011)

Agree. It isn't required by any means. They just store much longer if you do. But freezing them after drying also works well for longer storage if that is more convenient. I guess it all depends on why you are doing the dehydrating - short term use or long term storage.

Personally, given the time, effort involved and energy expenditure I have never considered short term dehydrating to be worthwhile. There are cheaper alternatives readily available. But for long term storage dehydrating is well worth it.


----------



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

I keep mine in mason jars...


----------



## viggie (Jul 17, 2009)

I do mason jars as well and store between 1-2 years with no issues. I actually dehydrate more of what I grow than can it as there is less time involved in the process.

I do have a foodsaver and have tried vacuum sealing dehydrated food, but I had nearly a 50% failure rate. Dehydrated food has a lot of pointy ends and sharp edges. Even sliced strawberries ended up puncturing the bags and I gave up.


----------



## Just Little Me (Aug 9, 2007)

I store mine in gallon glass jars also. That and some food grade plastic jars from a restaurant.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

You can get an attachment so you can vacuum seal in mason jars. That way you get the air out but don't have to worry about puncturing.

Mostly you just have to keep them in a way that no moisture can work its way in, so anything that provides a good tight seal will work.


----------



## casusbelli (Jan 6, 2009)

You dont' have to buy a vacuum sealer. Just order packets of oxygen absorbers. They are available many places online. I do what Country Lady does. For short term storage, just bags or jars. But if you have a bumper crop and want to keep longer term, then place O2 aborber in mason jar and close tightly. With these you get everything: partial vacuum, no oxygen (eliminating oxidation, rancidity, and bacterial or insect survival), and i hear they even dehumidify to an extent. The vacuum happens cause oxygen is 21% of air. The canning lids pull down just like after a successful stovetop/heat canning. I suspect dehydrated foods thus 'absorber-canned' would last for years.
Just make sure you quickly re-seal the unused absorber packets themselves. A large canning jars works for this too, try to get a close fit between package and jar so there is not excees air everytime you use them.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

V20- Re the sharp points....I vaccuum seal, then put several layers of saran type wrap, around the vac-pacs........works great. It is an extra step and a bit more expense, but it is a great safegard.


----------

